# Should I buy? Good Deal?



## Nikefutbolero (Nov 20, 2007)

1996 Nissan Maxima
174,000 miles
Ext cond. - 7/10
Int cond. 7/10
Lady says runs perfect.
New Breaks
New Rotors

3,400.00

Si o No?

Is that too many miles? Will it last me a while?


----------

